# Law regarding BBQ's/Candles on Balcony's?



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

I live in a 4 storey apartment block which has a very large balcony, not far off half the size of the gigantic ones at Motor city (foxhill buildings) and was wanting to know what the actual law is regarding using a bbq or outdoor candles on the balcony?

I was told when I moved in if its in the contract you cant use a bbq then well you cant, after reading the contract nothing is mentioned and also several other people in the block also have bbq's on the balcony. After that fire in JLT ive not used the BBQ at all, however I do use bamboo candles outside simply for insect repellant using citronella oil.

Last night before I got in from work my mother lit one as was sitting outside and the security guard banged on the door having a go at her saying its against the law and all sorts of other stuff and told her to put it out. When I got in we all sat outside for dinner (its a novelty being from the U.K as the weathers rarely good enough!) without the candles on and weve all been bit to death by insects. Ive lived in the block 3months and have used them nearly every night so no idea why last night he had to say something but never any others.

Does anyone know the law or where I could find out the law on using something like the outdoor candles as if we cant use them its going to make the balcony useless at night? 

For reference the bamboo candles are about 5ft high on a 10ft high balcony, they are attached to the outside part of the balcony and angled off it so are well away from the roof and completely in free space at the angle they point at. The balcony itself is all concrete and metal door frames so no wood or flammable materials to set fire to.

Even when I was using the bbq ive got a seperate fire extinguisher and always have a 10litre bucket of water filled just incase, but did spend the extra and got a bbq with a pull down lid again if needed just drop that and it stops any flames. If I cant use any of them anymore it will be a big shame as much prefer being outdoors when get in on a night!

Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

We live in an Emaar development and BBQs are prohibited in the balconies (I don't know if there is a law about this, but this is a community rule for us). But people do have BBQs in their own courtyard on the ground floor. 

Regarding candles, maybe you could just have them lit inside your balconies rather than outside (even if they are over neutral land?)

I know this is a general response, but no idea of the law.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think given the recent spate of fires, communities and the authorities are clamping down on BBQ's, smoking on balconies etc etc instead of burning candles to keep the insects away, why don't you buy a zapper instead.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I think given the recent spate of fires, communities and the authorities are clamping down on BBQ's, smoking on balconies etc etc instead of burning candles to keep the insects away, why don't you buy a zapper instead.


The BBQ I can live without, as much as it is annoying to not be able to use it (even in a safe manner) however the candles do repel the insects, a zapper if you mean a hand held type thing to kill them wouldnt be much use as your already bit before you notice they are their.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

After_Shock said:


> The BBQ I can live without, as much as it is annoying to not be able to use it (even in a safe manner) however the candles do repel the insects, a zapper if you mean a hand held type thing to kill them wouldnt be much use as your already bit before you notice they are their.


You get electronic repelling devices that you put tablets in, they have the same effect as the candle, or coils might be better, there's no naked flame then,


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> You get electronic repelling devices that you put tablets in, they have the same effect as the candle, or coils might be better, there's no naked flame then,


Will have a look into them, likes of ACE do them or the supermarkets better to look in?

No plugs outside however so will have to work out a way of getting a power supply outside, argh.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

After_Shock said:


> Will have a look into them, likes of ACE do them or the supermarkets better to look in?
> 
> No plugs outside however so will have to work out a way of getting a power supply outside, argh.


I think ACE and most big supermarkets will probably stock them. Good luck


----------

